# Before and After Photos



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Not like any of us are very proud of our pooches:gaga:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Major at 7 weeks--not afraid of anything, even a gigantic GSP!









Major all grown-up at about 3, taking some time-out to point a bird while playing frisbee--at least he had his priorities straight!:lol:









Last Spring just prior to his run at the Gladwin Hunting Dog Stake:


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> *Kater*


She's looking real good Scott!

Mike


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Orphan English Pointer "Maddie" August 2005/Approximately 3 months old:

At the pound:









At the Illinois Birddog Rescue foster home with her sister:








Spring 2009/Approximately 4 years old:









And Fall 2009


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grouseman2 said:


> She's looking real good Scott!
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike.
She spent January in AZ. now is in KS. and leaves Monday for Tenn., I am anxious to get her back first week of April.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Orphan English Pointer "Maddie"...


Kevin, I believe those last two photos are copywrite-protected!:lol::lol::lol:



2ESRGR8 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> She spent January in AZ. now is in KS. and leaves Monday for Tenn., I am anxious to get her back first week of April.


Scott, are you (or Bruce) running Kate in the Lake States?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

FindTheBird said:


> Kevin, I believe those last two photos are copywrite-protected!


I'd like to thank the academy, my supportive spouse, and my photographer Mike Lareau. I can't remember signing any type of contract when you showed up for the shoot, but I already owe you a pile of beers, so add this one to my tab!

KW


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Someone said something about today being some kind of puppy day, and I just so happened to stumble upon this thread. Anyone have good before and after photos to share?


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

She's not a hunting dog, but she likes to fish.
Stella! 
She's a shepard lab mix from what we were told. Was a rescue.








December at 8-9 weeks, then current pics at 4-5 months.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

AbbeLanes Dark Side of the Moon aka Dagmar at 8 weeks!








Roughly 4 months old!








Last pic around 9 months


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Dozer at around 3 months and then at 2 and a half


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

English Setter 
DunRoven's Top Gun Maverick @8 weeks





























1 Year old


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great idea K9wernet ! I think everyone enjoys pics like this!!! And Bennelli~ Johnny Ringo that is Awesome i was going to name my Britt Wyatt. But instead i named him Zeke for Ezekiel 25:17 from Pulp Fiction. And when we are messing around at bird camp i say it like Samuel L Jackson. The path of the righteous pup is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil game birds... I know i need to sit down with a shrink!!!! And lets not forget Maverick "Your Dangerous"


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Willow creek kennels dazzlin Dayla , 6 months & 1-1/2


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's my best little buddy Jackson, he's 1.5 years old now.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Daisy at 12 weeks she is a year and a half now


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Lamarsh, 
Jackson is awesome! 
What a great looking pup. 
How can you not love that little face?!?!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Taser at about 9 weeks:










and at 19 months (pointing a woodcock just the other day) :








.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

8 weeks old 


and at 4.5 Years Old


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I guess for the before my dog Hunter comes from long lines of trial dogs here is his mother DunRoven Kate


Here is Hunter with his first win age 5 months


So with so much promise I sent him of to the pro's


For those that know Marc Forman you can see he had a full head of hair till he started to train Hunter!!!! Even with the best training you can't get the puppy out of them


Now at age 9 he's back with the Formans and on the trial circuit again he will run in the Ontario Grouse Championship this weekend

Here is my proudest moment with Hunter. I'm old severely handicapped can't hear and after 16 years trying with four other setters this was my first ever placement a first at the Lake Stakes Summer Trial.


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bailey few months old

















Now only 49. Lbs but an absolute nut for birds


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

growninmi said:


> Lamarsh,
> Jackson is awesome!
> What a great looking pup.
> How can you not love that little face?!?!


Thanks! My girl gets upset because I'm always so much more excited to see him when I get home. Can't help it. That dog means the world to me.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Worm Dunker said:


> I guess for the before my dog Hunter comes from long lines of trial dogs here is his mother DunRoven Kate


Great shots! WHO DOESN'T HAVE ONE OF THESE PHOTOS OF THEIR DOG? LOL


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

DSC00186




__
RCA DOGS


__
May 27, 2013












  








DAISY




__
RCA DOGS


__
Sep 1, 2013








RCA Daisy


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Great thread. Hats off to all you Bird guys who have trained their pooches to do what they do. 

As to the trashed house..Stella tore up some Xbox games she took off the shelf. Wasn't enough to chew up the cases and paperwork, but managed to destroy the discs too. 
I now just found my shoe after a month of searching...wasn't so bad when I replaced laces, but she then hid one lol
Gotta love em!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Annie and dixie first intro to quail 6months







first grouse summer 2015 around 11months







reaping the rewards november 2015







woodcock bonanza spring 2016 1yr8 months￼.so much fun watching them develop there own skills.100s of hours off season running.started hunting late November.This year should be exciting


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Kona with his chewy bird.










A few years later after a nice two hours in the woods.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Smokin’ Joe in April 2011 with a High Five…Then hanging out at a hunting spot in subsequent years…


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Zeta and her mom FC Thistle July 2012





Zeta 1st workout at 11 weeks of age





Making Open all-age Champion March 18, 2016









FC Salmy's Legend of Zorro Zeta 07/09 2012


----------



## dustydog (Feb 28, 2006)

Great idea. These pictures of puppy to "now dog"are great a real treat to those of us who love our hunting partners.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Great pics guys!


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

English Springer Spaniel "Jeepers" born 2-16-14


----------

